# SV hips/elbows



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, just wanted to share. I got an email from the WDA's office, that the SV completed his hip and elbow evaluation. He was rated as having hips/elbows normal! I should receive all the paperwork in the next couple of weeks. So happy right now : )


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is one absolutely stunning pup!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you Misslesleedavis1! I'm happy with how he's maturing


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

gaia_bear said:


> Awesome news!


Thank you! One less thing to worry about! 


Shade said:


> Great news


Thank you!


----------

